# Curry fired/Laimbeer to coach the Pistons?



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Found this article on the Free Press web site about Laimbeer stepping down from the heach coaching job for the Shock. Why would he do such a thing at this juncture considering how successful he has been with this team? Maybe he has an NBA coaching job lined up? Maybe for the . . . 

*SOURCE:* http://www.freep.com/article/20090615/SPORTS04/90615030/Ex-Bad+Boy+Laimbeer+to+quit+as+Shock+coach


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Laimbeer to coach the Pistons?*

Oh wow, the possibility of Laimbeer as Pistons head coach. I think I'm going to wet my pants ;D


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Laimbeer to coach the Pistons?*

surprise, surprise... curry's out as coach


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lambeer's resume as a WNBA coach is impressive but i still think the pistons should of given curry another chance. the only way the pistons can get back to contending is to rebuild. this semi-rebuilding process with rip + prince + whatever FAs and a bunch of youngsters will not work IMO.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm surprised they fired curry. he's exactly the kind of coach you want on a rebuilding team. a guy who's well respected and well liked by players and fans, and isn't expected to help this team make the playoffs every year. you almost never hire a big name coach until you have put together a contender and the pistons are far from putting together a winning team. seem like they should have stuck with curry until they're done rebuilding and found the right guy. laimbeer isn't much different from curry i feel.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Does Joe have a plan? What is this the 5th or 6th coach in the last 7 years? What is going on out there?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, guess it won't be Laimbeer. Looks like it is going to be Kuester. Whoever that is.


----------

